# The song remains the same



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

For some reason i clicked on a thread on a different website.Same people arguing the same thing.Acting like the Nazi chicken police.The head feed guru who still doesn't know the difference between they're,there and their.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

There are those in the 'herpetology world' as well. Dang know-it-alls. I always say the day you know everything is the day you stop learning.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Just goes to show that more is not necessarily an indication of quality.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

zamora said:


> There are those in the 'herpetology world' as well. Dang know-it-alls. I always say the day you know everything is the day you stop learning.


I'd be so danged bored if I knew everything. What I have noticed is that sometimes I don't absorb as easily as I once did.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me,too.I blame it on menopause!My husband depends on me to keep everything together but now I'm getting as ditzy as him.I have to write more notes to keep it going.I wonder how long this will last and will I ever return to "normal".Plus,it's harder to learn things,I have to read things more than once.I was never like this.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

robin416 said:


> I'd be so danged bored if I knew everything. What I have noticed is that sometimes I don't absorb as easily as I once did.


no you wouldn't. trust me on this one


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My short memory is non existent. It won't be getting any better. I just need more note pads.
NM, quality and quantity of intelligence is much better than poor quality and less intelligence. Many times the most awful thing is 1000 people posting and no one answering your question.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> My short memory is non existent. It won't be getting any better. I just need more note pads.
> NM, quality and quantity of intelligence is much better than poor quality and less intelligence. Many times the most awful thing is 1000 people posting and no one answering your question.


Note pads? I'd forget where I put them. I write notes on the days of the calender...what I gotta do each day or next day or even going into the next month etc...so I wont forget. Times included, like for appointments and so on.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Note pads? I'd forget where I put them. I write notes on the days of the calender...what I gotta do each day or next day or even going into the next month etc...so I wont forget. Times included, like for appointments and so on.


I lose my note pads too. Calenders work. I have really misplaced $100. Really. I'll let you know when I find it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

CQ, Nothing goes "back" to normal whatever that is. One just adjusts to the new normal ie more notes, less short term memory. I have to put things on my phone calender like my work schedule then hope I don't loose my phone.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

A doctor once told my mom: "It's normal to walk in the kitchen, open the refrigerator and stare into it forgetting what you were looking for. It's NOT NORMAL to walk in the kitchen and FORGET where the refrigerator is!"
I'm not there yet. 
What did I just say? Hahahaha!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I try very hard to put things back or keep them in the same place since I can't remember where I put anything. So when I go to a specified place for a specific item and it's not there, my first true thoughts are that it was stolen, moved on purpose, etc. It's enough to make me cry sometimes. So I do get real mad when something of mine is moved and I can't find it. OTOH, most stuff I put in a safe place remains in a safe place until I remember what I thought was the safe place at the time. Many times I can't remember what safe place it's in.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

It's nice to know I'm not alone.I'm still gonna hold on and hope I do get back to "normal".At least I don't forget where my notes are but seemed to have misplaced them today!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Everything Sem said. And I do mean everything.

I've spent more time looking for stuff in this new house because it kept getting moved around for the continuing work being done that I just don't want to think about it any more. Whatever it was I was looking for will show up again, some day.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,I found my notebook.My husband moved it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well good it was him, not you!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> For some reason i clicked on a thread on a different website.Same people arguing the same thing.Acting like the Nazi chicken police.The head feed guru who still doesn't know the difference between they're,there and their.


I'm sorry you had that experience.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nothing but Drama.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Nothing but Drama.


Glad I'm not there anymore.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I have the worst short term memory and also my short term memory.

Age bites.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Glad I'm not there anymore.


And everyone has to be the expert.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

seminolewind said:


> And everyone has to be the expert.


Huh? I thought everyone here was an expert. At something any way.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well we discuss things like normal people and don't pretend to know everything better than anyone else.


----------

